# Check Your Lost Season Passes



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I know a lot of people pad Lost, but if you add to the end of Lost, the return (Jan 11th) has a replay (Revelation) on at 7pm and the new episode (The 23rd Psalm) on at 8pm all times central. Adjust your season passes accordingly.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

"Revelations" is not a replay, as such. It's a new "catchup" episode to get people up to speed before the new episodes.

But the warning is still important.

Mike


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I was wondering why that episode was one. Kind of screwed me up till we caught it as we pad lost on both ends so it tied up both tuners and was not going to record something until we fixed it.

This is the one area that TiVo does not do well.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Watch out if you use ARWL for Lost (although I'm not sure why anyone would yet) as the 'other' Lost is airing this month a bunch of times on FoxReality.
http://www.foxreality.com/shows.php?storyid=576#


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I am new to the tivo world so this helps. 
Would it be better do put these in as manual records and then put LOST on a season pass? I want to have the few minutes either way because Lost has been running over a couple minutes each episode this fall.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Thanks - I was wondering why there were two; I was hoping they were making up for the painful hiatus they're putting us through. If it's not causing any conflicts, I just may end up watching the recap show, since it's been so long since my last Lost fix.

I'm surprised people need to pad Lost. I miss maybe a second at the beginning (it usually starts with "-sly on Lost") and nothing at the end. Guess it varies by network affiliate.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am new to the tivo world so this helps.
> Would it be better do put these in as manual records and then put LOST on a season pass? I want to have the few minutes either way because Lost has been running over a couple minutes each episode this fall.


Remember that Series 2 TiVo's now have overlap protection so you should get both episodes even if you pad them.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

What is ARWL? And how do I know if I have a series 2 tivo? I got this as a christmas present from my sister who loves hers....but don't know what model etc I have.


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

betts4 said:


> What is ARWL? And how do I know if I have a series 2 tivo? I got this as a christmas present from my sister who loves hers....but don't know what model etc I have.


ARWL = Auto Record Wish List.

It should say what it is on the back and in the manual. If it's a recent gift and it wasn't bought used from ebay, then it's probably a Series 2. If it has USB ports, then it's a Series 2. If you have the "overlap protection" mentioned above, then it's a Series 2 (New Messages and Settings>Settings>Recording>Recording Settings>Overlap Protection). If it's had any SW updates in the last couple of years then it's a Series 2


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

My DirecTV guide isn't showing anything on Wednesday but Lost at 9pm(Eastern) Some other show comes on at 8pm (magic something or other).

Have they changed it, or is my guide data wrong?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Dmtalon said:


> My DirecTV guide isn't showing anything on Wednesday but Lost at 9pm(Eastern) Some other show comes on at 8pm (magic something or other).
> 
> Have they changed it, or is my guide data wrong?


My D* guide shows both episodes of Lost.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

For those if you watching "Lost" on KATV in Little Rock, please see this post regarding programming times for "Lost", as "Lost" is not scheduled to air at normal times at least for a couple weeks. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281174


----------



## sljack63 (Nov 2, 2004)

I got lucky! I missed seeing this thread and had no idea that Lost was going to be on for 2 hours. The Tivo recorded the first hour but not the 2nd hour. Thank goodness my Cox DVR recorded the 2nd hour. I had switch tv's to watch the entire thing, but at least I was able to do that!

Interestingly, when I attempted to tell the Cox DVR to start recording an hour earlier it said it could not overlap recordings  I hate that thing, but it saved the day last night.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Strange behavior with Lost and Invasion season passes. First, Lost 9pm and Invasion for 1/18 are on my To Do List. However, recording history says that these shows will not be recorded!? Furthermore, history says that both shows will not record on 1/25 because someone altered the season passes (not true).


----------

